# Should I Stay or Should I Go?



## alexiafromtarget (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ve been working at Target for a little over 2 years now. It was my first REAL job, and I’ve loved it here. As of late, it’s lost it’s luster to me. The management chain is awful, the hours are nonsense, and the amount of work the higher ups want done in the amount of time they give me is unrealistic. I’m looking into other jobs currently, but my situation limits me. Right now, at Target I work Friday-Monday. I leave the middle of the week for my classes. My availability is limited and Target seemingly is the only place that will accommodate and fit 30 hours into 4 days. I’m thankful for this, but I hate going to work and being miserable. I’m at a point where I need to quit or I will get fired simply for losing my patience. I don’t know if I should hold out for one more year of Q4 bullshit or just leave now.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2019)

Tough call Alexia.  You're young, well spoken, energetic and in school.  The DOG is merely a cog in the wheel of life, a gig, a few bucks, something for the resume.  Absorb what you can, learn, study the human dynamic and use it to your benefit.  Try for something else and patiently and professionally work out your two weeks.  Captains orders.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Stay in school.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 12, 2019)

School!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm  glad I left before Q4!


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 12, 2019)

School should be your priority. What are you studying?


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 12, 2019)

I had to read this twice.  I thought that one of my kids posted it.  

Focus on school.  Put your extra shifts up for others to take if they continue to schedule for them.  If nobody takes them, ask each person individually. 

Target HR is stupid.  Really stupid.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2019)

As Smokey said in 1967  "I second that emotion."  Agree, school.  An example of how wacky some HR's are, years ago we had a p-fresh person punch out for lunch.  Not "MEAL", lunch.  Couple of minutes later he/she ran back to the floor, forgot a cart of yogurt or something that should be refrigerated, put it back in the cooler than back for lunch.  The stupid asshole team lead charged them with "working off the clock" and was reprimanded.  That was 3 or 4 HR ETL's ago.  They don't last long at the store on the Planet Neptune.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2019)

Isn't the term "meal" nauseating?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 12, 2019)

I think everyone is misunderstanding the OP. If I'm reading correctly, she fully intends to continue school (never said any different), and she is grateful that Target works with her school schedule, but she is miserable there now and wonders if she should keep looking for another job or just suck it up and stick with Target for another year.


----------



## alexiafromtarget (Oct 12, 2019)

Aredhel said:


> School should be your priority. What are you studying?


i currently study business administration at johnson & wales!! super excited to be a student there this year!


----------



## alexiafromtarget (Oct 12, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Tough call Alexia.  You're young, well spoken, energetic and in school.  The DOG is merely a cog in the wheel of life, a gig, a few bucks, something for the resume.  Absorb what you can, learn, study the human dynamic and use it to your benefit.  Try for something else and patiently and professionally work out your two weeks.  Captains orders.


aww thank you so much for the advice, i really think target was a great first step into the management world & i feel its given a lot of valuable experience but i definitely agree this isn’t a lifelong thing. i put my two week notice in today & we’ll see what new opportunities open up to me in the coming months. thanks again for the advice! ❤️❤️


----------



## alexiafromtarget (Oct 12, 2019)

SoCalMama said:


> I had to read this twice.  I thought that one of my kids posted it.
> 
> Focus on school.  Put your extra shifts up for others to take if they continue to schedule for them.  If nobody takes them, ask each person individually.
> 
> Target HR is stupid.  Really stupid.


agreed. the hr at my store is a sad excuse for a team. i’m definitely going to focus on working towards my degree & see where it takes me in the coming months & years. i truly appreciate your advice! ❤️❤️


----------



## alexiafromtarget (Oct 12, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I think everyone is misunderstanding the OP. If I'm reading correctly, she fully intends to continue school (never said any different), and she is grateful that Target works with her school schedule, but she is miserable there now and wonders if she should keep looking for another job or just suck it up and stick with Target for another year.


yes! i always put school first but target certainly puts a strain on my studying. i am on the fence about leaving for good, maybe just an educational LOA would serve me well but we’ll see what the coming months bring my way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Do a loa now. Come back for Black Friday & Christmas.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 12, 2019)

What - not Thanksgiving???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Kartman said:


> What - not Thanksgiving???


Black Friday includes thanksgiving


----------



## Kartman (Oct 12, 2019)

News to me.


----------



## smashandthrash (Oct 13, 2019)

Leave. Unless it’s to Kroger, then stay


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 14, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and leave Tarshit’s bullshit it’s not worth getting fired over. Going to school is more important than Tarshit plus once you graduate you’ll be payed a hell of lot more money than what they are paying you. Besides there are better place to work than that shithole while you go to school!!!!


----------



## Times Up (Oct 14, 2019)

Go on LOA or see if you can get rid of some of your hours by either posting in the swap book or just reducing the number of hours you can work each.  If you do the later, talk to your ETL and tell them it's due to school and you would prefer to go reduced hours than take a Education LOA.  Target is more forgiving on schedule changes due to school over the fact that you don't really want to be there any longer.


----------



## Poofresh (Oct 14, 2019)

find a job on campus.  librarian, comp tech, store clerk, book clerk, etc.  retail is for those who really needs jobs and make ends meet.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Oct 15, 2019)

If you have it in your area don't forget about the gig economy.  Uber Eats and other food delivery services are big here as well as dog walking apps.  And there is the one I think Target is affiliated with where you shop and deliver for people.  It's a decent way to make a little money purely around your availability.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Do a loa now. Come back for Black Friday & Christmas.


  Just above this in the thread, the OP stated 





> i put my two week notice in today & we’ll see what new opportunities open up to me in the coming months.


  This is probably a good decision as she left on good terms.


----------

